# Is a Whistling Diesel a Happy Diesel?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I would have to guess that it would depend upon which song yer diesel is whistling ..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes it's normal for the CTD to make some sounds after you shut it off. Our cars make all sorts of strange sounds. There are a couple threads about them. Welcome!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and the wonderful wacky world of odd noises made by our Cruzen.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No I know the sound he is talking about, I heard it for the first time too the other day.

It's not listed under the normal sounds bulletin that was put out.

I'm not sure what it is and I have only heard it on a few occasions. 

Honestly, not to worried about it though.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like the Fuel Rail Pressure Control Valve or the A/C Pressure Control Valve. I hear this noise quite frequently on my Diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The only noise I hear is that buzzing noise that is common in most Cruze models. Can't be fuel or A/C as in mine it happens as soon as I unlock the doors before I even start the engine.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The only noise I hear is that buzzing noise that is common in most Cruze models. Can't be fuel or A/C as in mine it happens as soon as I unlock the doors before I even start the engine.


That sounds to me like the noise the fuel pump makes when it initially pressurizes the system at startup. .


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuel Rail Noise, eh?

"Yo, dude! That's the fuel rail pressure valve consciously uncoupling from the flux capacitor." 

Yep, works for me. :grin:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

IDK...these CTD's must all be female models. Can't shut 'em up.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> IDK...these CTD's must all be female models. Can't shut 'em up.


Best post... EVER :eusa_clap:


----------

